# Photo Judges needed!



## MesquiteMan (Jan 22, 2011)

Just a little hint...there will be a photo contest during this year's birthday bash.  Speaking of, I am in need of 4 good photo judges to critique the entries and help narrow them down based on criteria that you will be given.  If you are into photography and would like to help, please PM me for more details.


----------

